# Q for Stella and Chewy users



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

I went to a store to buy supplements based on recommendations here.

I explained that I cook chicken and add kibble for my fluffs and that my gals did not respond well to Acana nor Orejin. he recommend Stella and Chewy and that after I transitioned my gals that they would not need supplements! But would receive all that they needed on Stella and Chewy.

I tried the Duck Duck Goose dehydrated yesterday and my Cosette ate only that and the chicken and turned her nose up at the kibble, My Tweety tried it and is still deciding what to make of it, but ate some of it and all her chicken and left her kibble too.

my question is
- those of you who primarily feed S&C....do your fluffs poop less and is it nice and dry? My girls seem to poop less. 
- any other advise on how you use S&C dehydrated vs Frozen

thanks....


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

I feed S&C - but I do the frozen. I choose it because it is less expensive and it doesn't have to go through the dehydration process so I feel it's probably a bit healthier. 

As for if they poop less - I'm sure they do compared to a dog on kibble. They go twice a day and it is a small amount. 

I have the frozen and keep the dehydrated on hand in case I forget to thaw out the frozen. 

I buy the 3 pound bags because the patty is the perfect size for my two. I have containers specifically for their food. I put a day's worth of food into the containers (4 patties - 1 for each dog in the AM and 1 in the PM). I have them in the freezer until the night before, then I move a new container to the fridge for it to thaw. 

I've never had any issues with the S&C and my dogs LOVE it. Another great thing is I can use the dehydrated for training treats and substitute that for their meal.


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

thanks Mandy. I am excited about giving them this new food...raw without giving them actual raw wet meat...

I like the frozen idea and I so appreciate your advice on thawing the next days food the night before. I think if they like this then I can switch to frozen also, but ise the dehydrated as a back up. My girls seem to love it the more they try it...I am hopeful I have found a healthy food!!!!


do you switch the type of protein also or stick to one flavor?


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

It is pretty expensive, so I keep it on hand and use it as a topper on their Turducken a few times a week. I used to hydrate it in water, but don't even bother anymore....I just crumble it and mix it up. It seems no matter what I feed them after a while they get tired of it. Sometimes I top the Turducken with chicken and sometimes with S&C. They're healthy so i'm not complaining. :thumbsup:


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

lepetitecosette said:


> thanks Mandy. I am excited about giving them this new food...raw without giving them actual raw wet meat...
> 
> I like the frozen idea and I so appreciate your advice on thawing the next days food the night before. I think if they like this then I can switch to frozen also, but ise the dehydrated as a back up. My girls seem to love it the more they try it...I am hopeful I have found a healthy food!!!!
> 
> ...


You definitely want to switch the proteins. Rotate through all of the proteins available on a regular basis. Not only does this keep the dogs from getting bored with their food but over exposure can cause allergies. It's also not a bad idea to rotate several different brands.

When feeding dehydrated you should always rehydrate to make sure that your dog gets enough moisture to properly digest the food.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Soda eats the freezedried as "treats"...normal poops on it.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

We use the Salmon Carnivore Kisses treats. Nikki loves them.


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

wooflife said:


> You definitely want to switch the proteins. Rotate through all of the proteins available on a regular basis. Not only does this keep the dogs from getting bored with their food but over exposure can cause allergies. It's also not a bad idea to rotate several different brands.
> 
> When feeding dehydrated you should always rehydrate to make sure that your dog gets enough moisture to properly digest the food.


Can you share more re rehydrated....the store said a wee bit of warm water, but not to add hot water as we don't want to cook the food ....how much water do you add?

I do have to say that I am thinking my girls may have a messy mouth if I hydrate this type of food...maybe huh?

Thanks for all of your feedback and advise re this new food!!!!


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

I can't give you an exact measurement but you want it to go back to meat consistency or the consistency of a defrosted S&C's frozen patty. And yes not hot water but warm water. 

When you rehydrate the freeze dried S&C's it get's very stinky and messy on the whiskers. 




lepetitecosette said:


> Can you share more re rehydrated....the store said a wee bit of warm water, but not to add hot water as we don't want to cook the food ....how much water do you add?
> 
> I do have to say that I am thinking my girls may have a messy mouth if I hydrate this type of food...maybe huh?
> 
> Thanks for all of your feedback and advise re this new food!!!!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

My babies only eat home cooked now, but when they used to get S&C dehydrated sometimes, they did poop much less and dry on it.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Hunter gets S&C dehydrated when we are traveling or when i forget to replenish his Grandma Lucy's. We don't add water - he will drink all he needs to (he's a good drinker) but just crumble it up and drizzle some coconut oil on it and he licks it all up!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I usually feed it as a training treat, so I don't rehydrate.


----------



## ckim111 (Dec 17, 2008)

a better alternative to rehydrating with water is to add fresh carrot juice and rehydrate that way


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

ckim111 said:


> a better alternative to rehydrating with water is to add fresh carrot juice and rehydrate that way



That's a good idea. I suppose you could use all kinds of good juices and broths as well. I like this idea.


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

wooflife said:


> That's a good idea. I suppose you could use all kinds of good juices and broths as well. I like this idea.


I don't know how to quote more then one user, but thank you woof life and 
Ckim111 re the rehydration....

I added warm water today and it did end up looking like real meat....my girls are spitting out kibble now...I am afraid I am creating food snobs and there Is no turning back...ohhhhh dear....

I will try adding a little liquid in other forms too as that is a super idea...

What have I started.....it is easier then cooking though...

So third day on Stella and my girls are pooping smaller and drier poops :thumbsup:


----------

